# Bose POS Adjustments



## dalton13 (Apr 21, 2003)

How the hell do you turn off the Audio Pilot in the 03? I can't stand it adjusting the volume according to speed...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dalton13 said:


> How the hell do you turn off the Audio Pilot in the 03? I can't stand it adjusting the volume according to speed...


not to be rude... but this is a good reason to read the manual.


----------



## dalton13 (Apr 21, 2003)

Not at all. But, sadly, it isn't in the 03 manual, which is the reason for the question. :loser:


----------



## dalton13 (Apr 21, 2003)

Grabbed a new deck and sub and had some issues. Heads up on this deal. Once I installed the Sub and tried to run the Remote wire, we had quite a nightmare. Ends up that if you use the EXACT wire you are supposed to, it will kill your deck and restart it over and over. You MUST use the looparound Navy Blue Wire for the remote. Hope this saves someone the time I lost...


----------

